# Autoglym open day visit winners



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

Where are the lucky winners travelling from? If everyone posts their location and basic idea of route maybe we can get a few convoys sorted out 

Dest - Kettering, A14>A1


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Manchester, but coming down on the thursday and staying over the night before


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

Rugby warwickshire.Not sure of my route jst yet.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Nr Milton Keynes - nice cross country run on the A607


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm coming from cambridgeshire on the A505. Will probably come on the bike if weather is okay. Anyone fancy a ride on the back? I've got a spare helmet and other kit.


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

I am coming from Worcestershire, probably a bit out the way unless there are others near to me?


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

Near alnwick in northumberland for me, so straight down the A1, will go down a day/two days before and stay with my parents.


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm coming up from Bournemouth, not sure on route....


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll be coming from Kings Lynn, A10, A14, M11, A10, A505! Have some spare seats if anyone needs it on route!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

toddy2 said:


> I'm coming up from Bournemouth, not sure on route....


Same, but not sure exactly as may tie in with a work meeting the day before up that way if I can!


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

I'll be comming from Enfield M25 way, so M25 then A1 all the way there


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

carlblakemore said:


> I'll be coming from Kings Lynn, A10, A14, M11, A10, A505! Have some spare seats if anyone needs it on route!


You'll be coming within 50 yards of my house. I live just off the a10 in ely, but i'll be taking the bike if its not chucking it down. Fancey a race?


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Nottingham for me, according the theaa.com i'll be mostly riding the A1 but yet to have a proper look on a map, have 6 spare seat's


----------



## jamrowls (Aug 30, 2008)

Kent anyone?


----------

